# Panasonic gh4 focus peak video?



## mediamat (10. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
Hat die Panasonic gh4 focus peak WÄHREND videoaufnahmen?
Und Zebra und evtl Histogramm?
Finde leider nur Infos zur Situation ohne laufendes Video.


----------

